# Illinois - Flink MPB Multi Purpose Body Dump/Spreader



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

Unused never installed 10 foot Flink MPB dump and spreader combination body. Has several spreader options/applications. It has a 2 foot wide conveyor system with front or rear discharge capabilities. Also and additional short conveyor for side delivery of materials including a chute for rocking edges of roads, spreading mulch etc. and a spinner for salt, sand,etc.
The dump has an outboard telescopic cylinder with easy mounting and an air release tailgate. There's also removable screens on the top when loading larger materials that do not need screened for spreading.
$5500.00 near St. Louis Mo.


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

Flink plow and truck equipment is one of the leading manufactures of municipal and private equipment. This unused body is priced way below new. We have several pictures and more information for anyone interested. We were going to install it on a truck that we ended up not buying do to a seller selling it to another person.


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

This body has never been used it's been sitting in a warehouse that was tornado damaged. This body with controls installed is in the the low $30k range. The top screens are removable and the main conveyor is also removable or they make a steel plate cover for regular dump truck service.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it mild steel or painted stainless?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Would that be considered a "high capacity" salt spreader?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would that be considered a "high capacity" salt spreader?


Not to you.


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is it mild steel or painted stainless?


Steel


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would that be considered a "high capacity" salt spreader?


It's a dump bed and spreader. You could contact Flink they're good people to discuss their products with


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

.Here's a flyer from Flink that might be helpful


----------

